
We're creating the best Selenium recorder ever. Pls share ur thoughts and requests - danilameister
Hi there!<p>Those of you using Selenium to test your web apps, perhaps you could help us with some input.<p>We are building an open-source Selenium-recorder for web testers and developers who write their own tests. The recorder will automate a lot of manual work and would be able to generate Selenium-powered tests for various programming languages. We want to use this recorder ourselfs, we know what <i>we</i> need it for. However the world of web development is large and diverse and we want to reach as many of you as we can to create something that not only us, but also the community would benefit from.<p>So what features would you like to see in the alpha &#x2F; first public release? Please, tell us as much as you can:<p>- which Selenium bindings are you interested in the most (JavaScript, C#, Java, Python, Clojure)?
- would you prefer to have integration with some popular test frameworks out of the box? Which ones?
- are you using Page Object Design Pattern in your tests? Do you think we should add a support for it? In the alpha or could that wait?
- are you using Selenium recorders already? Could you share which and what are their strong&#x2F;weak points? We don&#x27;t know of a good one, but may be we missed it.<p>Thanks!!
======
mcklaw
Hi, great and ambitious project! If you want to consider I, as Java developer,
use to test my apps with selenide (selenide.org) a wrapper for selenium which
makes UT a lot easier to code.

~~~
danilameister
Thanks a lot!! Fully agree here :) We were really excited when we came to this
idea and realized we have all we need to actually do it. We will certainly
have a look at selenide!

------
twop
I'm interested in C# with built-in Page Pattern support. Excited to see the
first release. What is the target platform?

~~~
danilameister
Thanks a lot! C# is definitely on our list. We want to target the most popular
binding first and then add support for all major selenium bindings out there.
Right now we're targeting Chrome as we're using it most ourselves :) and as it
also is the most popular browser at the moment. Please follow us on twitter,
so you're up to date on the progress. But I will certainly post here when we
have a release.

Thanks again!

